# Why no gender icon in new site



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No comment, (not allowed it seems > > ) but we used to have it, and I tend to forget the gender of some usernames, so it was useful sometimes to know as the reply might differ for those of the girl persuasion.

I suppose some idiot will ask why it makes a difference :roll:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> No comment, (not allowed it seems > > ) but we used to have it, and I tend to forget the gender of some usernames, so it was useful sometimes to know as the reply might differ for those of the girl persuasion.
> 
> I suppose some idiot will ask why it makes a difference :roll:


 What difference does it make? :wink2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

It might remind some posters not to speak to women like they are blokes. 


Not that that deterred some persons (who shall remain anonymous) even when the icon was there!


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

HermanHymer said:


> It might remind some posters not to speak to women like they are blokes.
> 
> Not that that deterred some persons (who shall remain anonymous) even when the icon was there!


A very valid point, I actually did that when I first started, and was mortified to have made that mistake, I think the gender thing is important for newbies

but surely if we speak nicely to each other and dont swear and cuss all over the place it would make the site more comfortable for every one me included

as I hate bad language full stop :crying:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

greygit said:


> What difference does it make? :wink2:


Awww, I wanted an idiot, ah well you'll do 

Simple really, I was just about to comment on another thread "star man" then realised I hadn't a clue which they were, so had to just say thank you.

Otherwise I treat each and everyone of you with the same lack of respect


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

daffodil said:


> A very valid point, I actually did that when I first started, and was mortified to have made that mistake, I think the gender thing is important for newbies


It's important full stop, imagine the problems if we couldn't tell the difference elsewhere, the planet might stop revolving


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Y'know, I have been a member for 7 years and never noticed any gender icon.!!
It took me a while to realise what the small crown was for. Being a creature of habit I just click the same box and off I go.

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Which one is which....that is the question?:wink2:
As you see I am only a 'little' confused!:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

EJB said:


> Which one is which....that is the question?:wink2:
> As you see I am only a 'little' confused!:grin2:












Pink for the girls, but *it used to be for the boys many many years ago *

.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Judging by the spats I'd assumed the rest of you were all ladyboys anyway! :serious:


----------

